# Commentary on Revelation



## Reformed 78 (Feb 16, 2022)

Revelation Commentary: When the Man Comes Around - Canon Press






canonpress.com





I found Doug Wilson’s commentary on Revelation extremely helpful. Whether or not you come to the same conclusions as him (orthodox preterism) which I personally have, you still have to admit it’s title is the best title ever for a commentary on Revelation especially if your a fan of Johnny Cash lol! ‘WHEN THE MAN COMES AROUND’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catechised in Heidelberg (Feb 16, 2022)

I agree being a preterist myself but still I am more looking forward to Dr. Gentrys commentary. Are there any infos weather this is out yet? 
Wilsons commentary is alright, it is not very precise but maybe a good start if one just starts to study the book of Revelation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JH (Feb 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Feb 16, 2022)

I agree this commentary is a good one for those seeking to understand the position. It is written in a format that is easy to understand as well. If Gentry is writing one though, I imagine that will be good too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian T (Feb 16, 2022)

Catechised in Heidelberg said:


> I agree being a preterist myself but still I am more looking forward to Dr. Gentrys commentary. Are there any infos weather this is out yet?
> Wilsons commentary is alright, it is not very precise but maybe a good start if one just starts to study the book of Revelation.



Last word on this (updated November 1, 2021) is that Gentry hopes to have it released this May:









Revelation Commentary Update (Feb. 25, 2021)


MY REVELATION COMMENTARY (This notice was update on August 4, 2022)Thanks for your interest in my Revelation commentary titled: The Divorce of Israel: A Redemptive-Historical Interpretation of Revelation. I completed its research and writing in early 2016 and submitted it to the publisher at...




www.kennethgentry.com





BTW, you can go to Tolle Lege Press and sign up to get notified when it is released.









Tolle Lege Press • Publishers of the 1599 Geneva Bible


Home of the 1599 Geneva Bible. Tolle Lege Press was founded in 2004 to bring great Christian literature from the past back into print for the modern Church.




tollelegepress.com


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 16, 2022)

While I am opposed to preterism, I imagine Gentry's commentary will be exponentially better in terms of analysis and scholarship. There is a divide in preterism. Is the Beast Nero (Gentry, Bahnsen, Sproul) or is it Caiaphas (James Jordan, Leithart, probably Gary Demar)? The former has the advantage of sort of being relevant to the Roman Empire, but it is open to several devastating lines of critique. The latter largely escapes those lines of critique, but it suffers from being just plain bizarre and having not external evidence.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 16, 2022)

If this derails too much, ignore, but how does the preterist view that must have the book written before 70 AD deal with the disconnect that Ephesus and Timothy the pastor should have fallen into the condition of that church in just about the same time as 2 Timothy? Maybe there's a simple answer; it's just something that has occurred to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catechised in Heidelberg (Feb 16, 2022)

> BTW, you can go to Tolle Lege Press and sign up to get notified when it is released.


Thank you very much! This is really helpful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Feb 16, 2022)

NaphtaliPress said:


> If this derails too much, ignore, but how does the preterist view that must have the book written before 70 AD deal with the disconnect that Ephesus and Timothy the pastor should have fallen into the condition of that church in just about the same time as 2 Timothy? Maybe there's a simple answer; it's just something that has occurred to me.


This is a good catch, Chris. The other big one in my mind in terms of internal evidence is that John and Paul (certainly Timothy) would have been contemporary or near-miss co-laborers in the Asian churches yet there is no evidence anywhere that they ever crossed paths save in Jerusalem. Surely with Paul’s habit of “name-dropping” it would have come up!


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Feb 16, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> There is a divide in preterism. Is the Beast Nero (Gentry, Bahnsen, Sproul)


If I recall correctly, didn’t Bahnsen view the beast not so much Nero the person but Nero the concept? Unlike Gentry, he didn’t restrict Revelation so much to the fall of Jerusalem (although he did find it there) but to the fall of Rome. The book wasn’t confined to 66-70 AD but played out over the course of next several hundred years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 16, 2022)

Eyedoc84 said:


> If I recall correctly, didn’t Bahnsen view the beast not so much Nero the person but Nero the concept? Unlike Gentry, he didn’t restrict Revelation so much to the fall of Jerusalem (although he did find it there) but to the fall of Rome. The book wasn’t confined to 66-70 AD but played out over the course of next several hundred years.



That actually sounds right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed 78 (Feb 16, 2022)

Catechised in Heidelberg said:


> I agree being a preterist myself but still I am more looking forward to Dr. Gentrys commentary. Are there any infos weather this is out yet?
> Wilsons commentary is alright, it is not very precise but maybe a good start if one just starts to study the book of Revelation.



Yeah, I would definitely be interested in reading Gentry as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reformed 78 (Feb 16, 2022)

Eyedoc84 said:


> If I recall correctly, didn’t Bahnsen view the beast not so much Nero the person but Nero the concept? Unlike Gentry, he didn’t restrict Revelation so much to the fall of Jerusalem (although he did find it there) but to the fall of Rome. The book wasn’t confined to 66-70 AD but played out over the course of next several hundred years.



This is interesting I think that Jay Adams held something similar. I haven’t read any of Bahnsen yet, perhaps I will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMK (Feb 16, 2022)

Reformed 78 said:


> Revelation Commentary: When the Man Comes Around - Canon Press
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In answer to the OP, I am not a fan of Preterism, but I am of the Man in Black. It is obvious that Wilson is too, and that he has influence with his publisher.


----------

